# Found: PDF Westwater Takeout: 10/14



## Curl (May 5, 2011)

Found a almost new pfd at the Westwater takeout last Sunday night 10/14/12. Send me a message if you think it's yours.


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Curl said:


> Found a almost new pfd at the Westwater takeout last Sunday night 10/14/12. Send me a message if you think it's yours.


We Lost a blue stohlquist with black trim


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

britfb1 said:


> We Lost a blue stohlquist with black trim


Back in 2012?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Not mine, lost it in 2013😂


----------

